# Homemade Wood-Chip Smoker From An Empty Chicken Can With Pic



## rtbbq2 (Apr 1, 2012)

Some times you need to use lots of smoke when you cook a quick supper like chicken wings. The A-MAZE-N pellet smoker is

a wonderful pellet smoker in the upper right front corner. However, I also like to burn wood chips. Like the pellets, they come in all  kinds of flavors. I have never been really happy with the chip burners so I decided to make one. I thought an empty 12.5 oz. chicken breast can pictured in the front left corner would be perfect. I washed the can and drilled about 15 holes in the top of the lid. I then filled up the can almost to the top with wood chips and placed it on the grill under the heat (flames). Not sure how well it would work but I put it on for its maiden voyage.  As you can see, it worked great. Much better than the cast iron unit I have been using for years. It burned for several hours and the lid sank unto the can further as the chips burned into ashes. This is going to be a great little add on chip smoker for my grill. It certainly works better than the cast iron unit in the left rear of the grill.

The best part is that it was free. Drill a dozen or so holes and ya gotta extra grill smoker. Give it a try...


----------



## harleysmoker (Apr 2, 2012)

I was using a large tuna can on my gas grill for a long time the same way, works good. Wife picked up a little smoker box marked down for $3 shopping the other day. Its a little thicker than the can but not cast.


----------



## rtbbq2 (Apr 2, 2012)

Yeah, a large tuna can is about the same size. I really seems to work well...I like alot of smoke and the circular can doesn't take up much room...


----------



## alelover (Apr 3, 2012)

Cool idea.


----------



## wsdrev (Feb 15, 2015)

I just have a Brinkman electric smoker, but I could not get a chip box into the door where you put the chunks.  Wow . . . your ingenious can worked perfect.  Thanks for sharing !!


----------

